# Huh???!!!!



## Mel! (Sep 1, 2006)

Some of my replies, to threads are going God knows where.
If i want to add a message, to a thread, which button/s do I click to get the box where i should type this. 
Mel


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 1, 2006)

Either click on POST REPLY and enter your comment there, followed by clicking on SUBMIT REPLY.

Alternatively, scroll down past the last post and enter your comments in the QUICK REPLY window and click on POST QUICK REPLY.

After you do either one of these, you have to refresh the page (click on the REFRESH button in your browser) to see the post.


----------



## Mel! (Sep 2, 2006)

*Thanks Andy*

Thanks Andy. 
I think the refresh was what i was not doing. 
Mel


----------



## rdcast (Sep 3, 2006)

lol Mel, I thought I was the only goof, jk. Just click on everything and it will come to you and who knows what else you may discover. Avoid all porn pop-ups

Welcome,
Robert


----------

